# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ابى افكار مشاريع بسيطه ومربحه

## زم_قمر_ان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من الاخوات الى بيدخلوو موضوعى مايكذبون ولا يخدعوو البنات الموضوع للنقاش الجاد

والى تحب تعطى للبنات افكار من عندها او حتى تجاربها الخاصه بنكون شاكرين لهاا انشاء الله

انا بدا بنفسي دخلت عالم المنتديات وشفت الناس شغاله تبيع وتشترى وقلت لازم اعرف هذولا

صدق ربحانين ولا كيف قلت يالله ببدأ ادور مشروع مربح ومريح :12 (29): 

وبدات البحث في عالم الانترنت ودخلت مواقع بيع اجنيه وعربيه وصينيه وفرنسيه :12 (27): 

اعرف بتقولن الاخت صارت تاجره مشاء الله عليهاا :12 (26):  لاوالله بعدنى كل يوم اطلع بمشروع جديد

كنت افكر بالعاب الاطفال :13 (12):  وتخيلو دخلت موقع امازون وحصلت لعب اطفال غربيه وجديده ولكن اسعارهم

غاليه وغير الشحن وبتطلع القطعه غاليه :13 (27): 

ودخلت الصينى صراحه ارخص بكثير عن الامريكى بس يباله حد يروح بنفسه اخاف من بضاعتهم :13 (26): 


المهم الحين انا رجعت افكر في بيع السينابون اعر ف بتضحكون على بتقولو هذى لفت ودارت 

ورجعت للسينابون لانى اتوقع انه بينجح المشروع انشاء الله يصير عندى محل مشهور في الامارت

وبعدين في الوطن العربي وبعد ين في اروباا وامريكاا :12 (19): 

وتعرفون شو بسمى السينابون حقى ((--------- ))

شو رايكم وياريت كل واحده تدخل ترد على هل ممكن المشروع حقي ينجح ويلاقى اقبال

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## فن القفطان

فكرتج حلووة 
توكلي ع الله و ربي يوفقج الغالية و لا تنسين الاستخاارة

----------


## لمعة خرز

اب اب

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

انا برد على فكرتج مالت لعب الاطفال ,, اكبر غلطة سويتيها انج دخلتي على موقع بيت بالمفرق ,, عادة اي تاجر يروح اما للوكلاء ياخذ منهم بالجملة او للمصانع ليش ؟ عسب يحصل فرق في القيمة ,, من ناحية الصناعة الصينية وكونج تخافين منها في مكاتب هنيه في الدولة تهيئلج انج التعاملات مع الصينين بشكل مريح في حال ما تقدرين تسيرين وتيين ,, وشي ثاني عندج دراغون مول فيه اغلب الانتاجات الصينية يعني تقدرين تفترين فيه شوي وتاخذين فكرة عن المصانع وعن جودة البضايع وعقب ترومين تتواصلين ويا المصانع وتسوين طلبية عندهم ,, وغير جي ان شي مصانع تقولج احنا ممكن نسويلج عينات من شغلنا انتي ممكن تاخذين العينات عسب اولا تشوفين نوعية الشغل اشلون ثانيا تشوفين اراء الناس عليها لو بتمشي لو لا لو عندهم اقتراحات اي شي ... 

فيبالج تدور تدورين ,, 

بس من رايي انا شي انتي تسوينه بنفسج احسن لج ليش ما حد يتحكم في الجودة والكمية والسعر والوقت الا انتي ... 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> فكرتج حلووة 
> توكلي ع الله و ربي يوفقج الغالية و لا تنسين الاستخاارة


مشكوره اختى والله لوما صليت استخاره من الاول كان توهقت من زمان لانى ماخليت مشروع الا ولفيت ودورت عليه والحمدلله ربج موفقنى من عنده اخليه في اخر لحظه

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> انا برد على فكرتج مالت لعب الاطفال ,, اكبر غلطة سويتيها انج دخلتي على موقع بيت بالمفرق ,, عادة اي تاجر يروح اما للوكلاء ياخذ منهم بالجملة او للمصانع ليش ؟ عسب يحصل فرق في القيمة ,, من ناحية الصناعة الصينية وكونج تخافين منها في مكاتب هنيه في الدولة تهيئلج انج التعاملات مع الصينين بشكل مريح في حال ما تقدرين تسيرين وتيين ,, وشي ثاني عندج دراغون مول فيه اغلب الانتاجات الصينية يعني تقدرين تفترين فيه شوي وتاخذين فكرة عن المصانع وعن جودة البضايع وعقب ترومين تتواصلين ويا المصانع وتسوين طلبية عندهم ,, وغير جي ان شي مصانع تقولج احنا ممكن نسويلج عينات من شغلنا انتي ممكن تاخذين العينات عسب اولا تشوفين نوعية الشغل اشلون ثانيا تشوفين اراء الناس عليها لو بتمشي لو لا لو عندهم اقتراحات اي شي ... 
> 
> فيبالج تدور تدورين ,, 
> 
> بس من رايي انا شي انتي تسوينه بنفسج احسن لج ليش ما حد يتحكم في الجودة والكمية والسعر والوقت الا انتي ... 
> 
> والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
> ...


اشكرج اختى ام ناصر على الرد والله يخلي لج ناصر

انا والله دورت وكلاء وحصلت عندنا في دبي بس المشكله ان الوكلاء والمصانع مايبيعون كميه قليله
لازم اخذ منهم كميه كبيره وانتى تعرفي الناس في النت لو حصلتى واحد يشترى عشره ما يبون صعبه
والله
الله يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## غاية الضوء

اب ^^

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## حرمة

الله يوفقك

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

هلا اختي ..

مثل ما قالت اختي أم ناصر انه على الأغلب الواحد يفكر بالوكلاء أو بالجملة عسب يطلع أرخص و تقدرين تحصلين فايدة ..

و ممكن بعد الأشياء اللي تحصلينها بالمفرق و تكون غالية بس مع هذا تمشي بالتجارة رغم انها غالية بس بتلاقين هالبضاعة مو الكل شايفنها و بتلاقين البعض يعجبه الغالي و يفضله أكثر  :Smile: 

أنا عندي زبونات لين كنت أييب الاكسسوارات يختارون أغلى شيء مو أحلى شيء .. و هذا اللي لاحظته يدورون الغالي ..

و اذا كملتي على تجارة السينابون ان شاء الله تكون تجارة مربحة و عن نفسي دوم أشتري سينابون و مدوامة عليه ..

و أتمنى اني أفدتج لو شوي ..

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> هلا اختي ..
> 
> مثل ما قالت اختي أم ناصر انه على الأغلب الواحد يفكر بالوكلاء أو بالجملة عسب يطلع أرخص و تقدرين تحصلين فايدة ..
> 
> و ممكن بعد الأشياء اللي تحصلينها بالمفرق و تكون غالية بس مع هذا تمشي بالتجارة رغم انها غالية بس بتلاقين هالبضاعة مو الكل شايفنها و بتلاقين البعض يعجبه الغالي و يفضله أكثر 
> 
> أنا عندي زبونات لين كنت أييب الاكسسوارات يختارون أغلى شيء مو أحلى شيء .. و هذا اللي لاحظته يدورون الغالي ..
> 
> و اذا كملتي على تجارة السينابون ان شاء الله تكون تجارة مربحة و عن نفسي دوم أشتري سينابون و مدوامة عليه ..
> ...


مشكوره ياعسل وانشاء الله اول ماابدا تاجرات السينابون راح ارسل لج عشان تكونى اول زبوناتى

----------


## mannawee

مرحبا
الغالية رضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك
اي بضاعة تيبينها ممكن تعجب ناس و ما تعجب وايد ناس
انا مثلا يبت بضاعة من هونج كونج عبارة عن تعليقات للشنطة و كانوا الناس متخبلين عليها في لبنان كنت اييب بالهبل حق ربيعاتي و اللي اعرفهم لانها هدية حلوة و غريبة و لكن يوم انا يبتها شفت وايد بنات يترددون في الشرا و كنت وايد مستغربة من ها الشي
نفس الشي مع الاكسسوارات بضاعة توب توب توب لدرجة انه الاغراض مافي منها اهني و مع انها عندي من فترة الا انه لونها ما تغير و لا اخترب بس في ناس يبون رخيص و ناس يبون غالي و لازم اتم ارفع المواضيع عشان تمشي بضاعتي

بالنسبة للاكل اشوف انه ماشي و انا ناوية بعد مثلج بس يالسة اشتغل شوي شوي على الموضوع 
بعدين حبوبة التجارة ربح و خسارة و انا ايام وايدة ما الحق على الزباين و ايام على قولة القايل (اكش الذباب) ههههههه

بس لابد من المغامرة و انا حابة اللي اسويه علشان جذيه مستمرة
و الله يخلي المنتدى صراحة ما يقصر
انا مبسوطة لو اني ما استويت مليونيرة هههههههه بس حلو شعور الواحد يوم يشوف انه الناس تشتري عنه

my advise to you GO AHEAD
و الله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> مرحبا
> الغالية رضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك
> اي بضاعة تيبينها ممكن تعجب ناس و ما تعجب وايد ناس
> انا مثلا يبت بضاعة من هونج كونج عبارة عن تعليقات للشنطة و كانوا الناس متخبلين عليها في لبنان كنت اييب بالهبل حق ربيعاتي و اللي اعرفهم لانها هدية حلوة و غريبة و لكن يوم انا يبتها شفت وايد بنات يترددون في الشرا و كنت وايد مستغربة من ها الشي
> نفس الشي مع الاكسسوارات بضاعة توب توب توب لدرجة انه الاغراض مافي منها اهني و مع انها عندي من فترة الا انه لونها ما تغير و لا اخترب بس في ناس يبون رخيص و ناس يبون غالي و لازم اتم ارفع المواضيع عشان تمشي بضاعتي
> 
> بالنسبة للاكل اشوف انه ماشي و انا ناوية بعد مثلج بس يالسة اشتغل شوي شوي على الموضوع 
> بعدين حبوبة التجارة ربح و خسارة و انا ايام وايدة ما الحق على الزباين و ايام على قولة القايل (اكش الذباب) ههههههه
> 
> ...


موفقه الغاليه والله انا بداية التجاره من وقت قريب بس الحمدلله كل يوم اتعلم شي جديد
اكذب عليج لوقلت لج انا ما استفدت الحمدلله التاجره عالم كبير وحلو وانا صراحه اموت في المغامره
وانشاء الله اصير تاجره كبيره بتوفيق رب العالمين

----------


## uae13122



----------


## فديتني ريماني

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ممممممممممم انا اشوف لو تاخذين بضاعه من سوق الجمله وتبيعينهم بفايده احسن... وان شاء الله هاللي بسويه انا بعد

وعن السينابون الله يوفقج غناتي.... وشي طيب... وانا دام اني اتاجر اكثر شي بالحلويات... اذكر مره طلبت من عندي تاجره اني اسوي لها سينابون.. والسينابون ما كان من ضمن المنيو... فقلت راح اسوي لها... والحمدلله نجحت وخذت اكثر عن مره من عندي ورجعوا البنات يطلبون خاصه بعد ما حطيت رايها 

فأنا اقول لج توكلي على الله وابدئي مشروع السينابون وما شاء الله عليه اقبال 

ويا رب تفتحين لج اكبر محل ناجح  :Smile:

----------


## rose_dxb

ما بزيد ع الي قالووه خواتي لانهن ما قصرن  :Smile:  والله يووفقج

----------


## عاشقة الامارات

بالتوفيق حبيبتى ربى يفتح عليكى ويرزقك من حيث لاتعلمين

----------


## الشمعدانة

بنات ابي اعرف العربات الى اتكون في المول بكم يجار المكان

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> بنات ابي اعرف العربات الى اتكون في المول بكم يجار المكان



ماعندى فكرة ياالغاليه بس اكيد بيكون فيه ادارة حق المول سيرى وساليهم

----------


## ^بزايه^

ربي يوفقج واييسر لج امورج..

ون شاء الله بتحصلين المشروع لمناسب لج..بس انتي دام عندج هوايه الطبخ..نمي هوايتج..وابدعي في السينابون..وسوي نكهات واشكال يديده...جربي وصدقيني كل شي في بدايته شوي صعب..بس بعدين كل شي يتيسر برحمة الله..
وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله..

----------


## ريم البحرين

ربي يوفقج اختي الغاليه

----------


## راك_84

بالتوفيق...

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

مشكورات يابنات على مروركن 
والله يجزاكن خير

----------


## أم آمنة

فكرة السينابون حلوة
وصورة شهيييييييييييييييية

وان احس انج حابتنه اكثر من اي شغلة ثانية لأنج تفكرين في تطوريه وفي المستقبل اكثر من الالعاب

صدقيني بتبدعين فيه

يالله اذا بديتي طرشي صوبي تراني احبه..خخخخ

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج حبيبتي

اختج

ام امنة

----------


## حور @ العين

فكرة بيع السنابون من البيت فكرة رائعة أهم شئ تحصلين زبائن وتنشرين رقم تلفونك والله يوفقك الجميع

----------


## فراولة راك

فكرة حلوة خيتوو ... استخيري قبل لا تبدين اي تجارة والخيرة فيما اختاره الله

----------


## عبق الورد

انا أشجعج واتمنى تتوسعين في تجارتج في المستقبل
استااااااااااااانس يوم اشوف مواطنات ينتجن ما شا الله عليكن وعقبالي

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

هلا بالغاليات الحمدلله بدت في التاجره فعلا وكل يوم يطلع لى مشروع جديد بس المشكله مافيه

راس مال كبير عندى والسينابون سويت طلبيه لوحده من البنات معنا في المنتدى الحمدلله عجبهاا

كنت احسب الشغله مربحه لكن والله سرت الجمعيه والاغراض الى شريتهاا سعرهاا فوق ل100

درهم غير شغلج وتعبج صراحه متعبه يبالهاا حد يكون عنده امكانيات وايدى عامله شكلى طلعت

كسوله

واتمنى التوفيق لجميع الاخوات ويارب تربحون دنيا واخره

----------


## حواري 09

بالتوفيق انشالله ،، انا مااعرف بهالسوالف بس صدقيني بكون اول زباينج ..

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

هلا اختى ومشكوره على المرور

----------


## مجنونة زوجها

يم يم يم الصراحه السينامون له شعبيه ان شاء الله تنجح تجارته وياااااااج

----------


## مجنونة زوجها

الله يوفقج يالغلاااا

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

هلا ومشكورين يا بنات الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عيناوي

اب اب اب

----------


## شوكليت توي

توكلي على الله

----------


## دهن_العود

للرفع

ان شاء الله تلقين اللي تبينه

----------


## عيون الشمس

توكلي ع الله

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


بصررررررراحة مشررررررررررررروع ناجح خاصة لو شفتي محل السينابون اللي بابوظبي مول شلون عليه الزحمة فشلون لو انتي كنتي مبدعة بالشي هذا وخلي حد يساعدج مثل الخدامة علشان تقدرين تنتجين ونصيحة تقدرين تسوين كمية من العجينة وتخلينها بالثلاجة اسبوع وتستخدمينها عند الحاجة


سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال ام

----------


## مكيه

الله يوفقك يارب
سينبون فكرته حلوه وانت اللي تتحكمين فيه 
انا مثلك ضايعه بين الافكار وانتم افضل منا كثير من حيث الحريه واخذ القراربعكسنا في مكه او بمعنى اصح بسعوديه من بعد المغرب ماتقدرين تخرجين من البيت ولا تلقين مين يوديك او يجيبك المهم لا اطول عليك 

اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## دمعة غيم

اب

اب

اب

حبيت ارفع لج الموضوع

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

مشكورات على المرور وجزاكن الله خيرر

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اقترح انج تشوفين في المثبت موضوع خاص بالمشاريع ودراسات الجدوى فيها شرح لبعض المشاريع ممكن تستفيدين منه ان شاء الله ,, 

وبعد يالغلا ليش ما تفكرين في انج توفرين زجاجات خاصة بالعطور او المخلطات او الدخون تكون اشكالها مميزة وكشخة وعندج هالصور عينة للي اقصده 

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...les|3974822521

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## [ المندوس ]

اب اب اب

----------


## غايتي رضا ربي

موفقه الغاااليه 


^___________^

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> فديتج اقترح انج تشوفين في المثبت موضوع خاص بالمشاريع ودراسات الجدوى فيها شرح لبعض المشاريع ممكن تستفيدين منه ان شاء الله ,, 
> 
> وبعد يالغلا ليش ما تفكرين في انج توفرين زجاجات خاصة بالعطور او المخلطات او الدخون تكون اشكالها مميزة وكشخة وعندج هالصور عينة للي اقصده 
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...les|3974822521
> 
> والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
> ...



مشكوره اختى ام ناصر

وجزاج الله الف خيررررر حبوبه

----------


## monamohd

Good luck

----------

